# First Bali...now Bandit died...



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find Bandit Bijan dead. I don't know what happened in that tank, but Bali and Bandit are both gone. RIP my little boys...I'm sorry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... S.I.P. Bali and Bandit. May you now swim freely in the waters of the Rainbow Bridge... :')


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Sends support and hugs your way. We are here for you.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so sorry Kim, keep your head up and just keep swimming!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I...can't...take...anymore...!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You will always be part of the betta family no matter what happens.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> You will always be part of the betta family no matter what happens.


You are so kind to me...thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know I'm late with this but I'm so sorry about Bandit.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I know I'm late with this but I'm so sorry about Bandit.


Thanks DQ...it was so hard to lose both boys so quickly and still not really know what happened. I'm just glad that all my fish have been doing well since then..sigh.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry Bettanewbie60. I feel your pain, I lost my most beautiful betta last week too. So sorry for your loss of your 2 guys.


----------

